# A-frame tolls



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

After beginning to tow my smart on an A-frame, I find that the Tyne Tunnel and the Dartford Crossings (road and Tunnel, from recollection), charge the toll for two vehicles. I've tried referring booth attendants to the opinion of the guy from DoT that says the car becomes a trailer when on an A-frame (copies of the letter provided by Towtal in their A-frame brochure and accessible on their site), but without success.

Does anyone have experience of succesfully arguing that the towed car is a 'trailer'? 

Do the toll roads through Europe follow this practice?

Thanks.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Trailer*

Hi

Dartford charged me 2 x £1 when I took the Corsa on tow.

Switzerland charged me 2 x 40 euros - one for the Swift and one for the car.

French tolls - too complicated to know how they work it.

Italian tolls - were about 1.5 times higher with the car on the back.

Russell


----------



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

Fireman said:


> Does anyone have experience of succesfully arguing that the towed car is a 'trailer'?
> 
> Do the toll roads through Europe follow this practice?
> 
> Thanks.


In the Uk each toll road/bridge etc had to have an Act Of Parliament so each have there own system of charges that will need to be considered too.

http://www.opsi.gov.uk/acts/localact1998/ukla_19980001_en_1.htm may hepl you get started on the Tyne Tunnel

I imagine Europe is similar certainly in my experience of a 4.2 tone van and 2 tone twin axle trailer there seems to be no consistency I can fathom.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Would it be cheaper to unhitch and take both vehicles through seperately?


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

The dartford crossing charge £1 for motorhome and £1 for a trailer. they class car on a frame as a trailer which we all hope every one will accept.Even when I have my small trailer behind motorhome which is only 5 ft long they notice it and charge the £1


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

evening fireman,
we tow a car all over the place & the rules for charging seem a little muddied , to say the least.....we have paid for a single vehicle on a peage in Spain...only to be charged as an HGV at the next manned booth...no rhyme or reason !! :? ..Whilst in Morocco a few years ago we got all kinds of strange looks from the motorway toll booth staff. Sometimes we got away with only paying for the motorhome but if the phone rang in the booth while we were paying we knew that the adjacent booth operator had noticed our toad & was ringing our fellow to warn him !!! As we were only talking of a couple of Euros difference(in dirhams of course) we never complained.....anyway our fractured French is not up to arguing the toss !! Earlier this year the toll booth staff seemed much more blase about the toad.....others must take their cars with them now, as well as us.
Jenny


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

We get charged the maximum, equivalent to giant 8 wheelers.

Our solution is not to use toll roads.

You see a lot more on little roads as well.

Bruce


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Severn Bridge into Wales does not charge for a trailer/car on tow.
M6 toll road DOES and you don't know how much extra it is until you have travelled the toll road and reached the pay booth at the end. Signs quote rates for cars, trucks etc. and says trailers EXTRA.

On our travels thru Europe, no consistancy whatsoever. Some did some did not. Mind you not all may have seen the Smart behind the van :lol: 
Some cashiers actually got out of the booth to go and look to see if it was attached or not.  Others only noticed after we had paid and driven thru. Too late then. Automatic booths No problems, No charge for Smart :wink: 
Dennis


----------

